# Overdue Doe/UPDATE: only 1 kit survived



## FusedBrain (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi people,

Just need some advice here. I just got a doe from a breeder and she told me she has place her with a buck between 9th March and 15th March 2008. Yeah, that's a week of mating.

I could see that she is heavily pregnant and today being the 32nd day from 15th March (I assume she took the buck on the last day with him), she has not shown any signs of kindling. I could see kits kicking from the inside of the tummy - occassional thuds on her tummy wall. Not the usual gas wavy movements. I could also feel the kits kicking by just feeling her tummy gently.

When would I know if there is a problem with her pregnancy? She had a litter before this without any complication.

I am starting to worry as normally my other does kindles on time.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Fused


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey fused,

Has she started pulling fur? Building a nest out of hay? Any signs that she is ready to birth those babies?

Tracy


----------



## Alexah (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert, but I thought that it's possible for a pregnant doe to go until the 34th day. Also, if she didn't even get pregnant until the 15th, that would only put her on day 31. I'm sure that tons of people will come by to offer experience and advice, but I just thought I'd put that out there to help ease your worry. I'd suggest taking her to the vet if you're really concerned, but I don't know how that would be stress-wise on a pregnant doe.

Please keep us updated! I hope everything's alright for mom and the babies.


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 16, 2008)

I've had doeskindleas late as 33 days after breeding, especially if they are having a very large litter. But at this point, I might be concerned too. Do you still see movement? 

If she doesn't kindle by tomorrow, (and your still sure she's pregnant), I'd get a professional opinion. Do you have access to a good (rabbit) vet? Vet could X-ray to check for kits and status in the uterus. Maybe give a shot to stimulate contractions.


----------



## Lias_ark (Apr 16, 2008)

Quit worrying. She will kindle when she is ready. I have does go over the 30 days. Just because they amted on the 15th of March does not mean she conceived that day. Sperm can live 72 hrs after mating


----------



## polly (Apr 16, 2008)

most of mine go day 31 but I have 1 doe that waits till day 34/35 before kinding I would follow Blue giants advice.


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 16, 2008)

Tracy,

She has not pull fur or build nest. I have given her the nest box and she did burrow in it as in pushing the hay aside to make a hole.

She is not like my other does that will become hostile when they are pregnant. This girl is sweet and love to be touched. 

BlueGiant,

I could feel kicks in her tummy and it could be seen. I have a regular vet that could help with x-ray. I am prepare to bring her for her Oxitox shots but the problem is, I do not want the kits to be born premature. I will bring her to the vets this weekend if she has not kindled by then.

Lias_ark,

You maybe right as she might have taken the buck on the last day and the conception only happens after 3 days. I hope that is the case because she may also have mated on the 9th itself and now it may be super overdue.

Thank you all for your kind advise. I shall bring her to the vets if she has not kindled by tonite when I get back from work.

LATEST UPDATES:

Noobie kindled finally. But it was all about deaths. It is so **** heart-wrenching. I only have one sole survivor and it better not be a PEANUT.

Here are some sad photos:












This is the only survivor, please pray for little Hope:





Does it look like a peanut?


----------



## polly (Apr 17, 2008)

the one thats alive looks fine the hardest thing is keeping it warm when its by itself! Maybe if you have a heating pad you could use or something?? 

SHame about the others the last one certainly doesnt look formed right or peanutty but the one taht survived is a good size.

Good luck keep us upated


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 17, 2008)

The survivor looks to be a decent size. Polly is right, you have to make sure he stays warm. Being alone, he'll have trouble maintaining proper body temperature. Can you keep him indoors, in a warm spot? Just take the whole nestbox with him to her twice a day to nurse.

Is the doe is OK. Is she acting normal? Start eating yet? (I don't really like the idea of leaving the doe with a buck for a week... to much chance someone is going to get hurt or something will go wrong.)


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 17, 2008)

I"m so sorry about her babies. I hope the little guy/girl pulls through!


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your babies, that is always hard to take. I will be praying for your survivor, hope it does ok. ray:


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi guys,

The little one's doing alright as I found it with a plump tummy this morning. Noobie is a great mommy. I saw her building nest and she is not shy with licking and nursing the baby right in front of me. A rare sight to behold because I have never seen this sort of behavior with my previous breedings.

Noobie is eating already. I saw her pulling fur in the nest box last nite and also creating a crater around the little one. They are indeed indoors at a corner of my kitchen area where there is no fan. 3 of my rabbits are indoors. Only 1 is outdoor in the shack that I built not too long ago. Soon they will all be indoors when we shift to our new place.

I did warm up the little one with a hot water bottle wrapped in towel just to stabilize its body temperature when it was born. Now it is all warm up in the nest with loads of hay and fur. We are experiencing rainy days lately and I hope it would not be a problem.

I am putting a lot of hope on this little fellow coz it was really a pity for the rest to have died because Noobie is such a great mother and she deserve to have more kits.

I am very sorry for the disturbing photos. I just wanted to share and hope it does not offend anyone.

Thank you all so much for the advice and prayers. I just do not know if I can take another death.

Tentatively I am naming this little one Hope.


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 17, 2008)

What a sweet name for a promising new life. I'm impressed with Noobie. Isn't it incredible that after everything she's been through, she still iswilling tobe a great mother.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 17, 2008)

ray:for you, Hope, and Noobie.


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks guys and gals.

I wanted to ask this question previously but I forgot about it while posting.

Looking at the photo of the dead kits, I was wondering the cause of death actually. I came up with this reasoning that different sizes in the kits would mean they were conceived on different dates.

Since Noobie was placed with the buck for a week, do you think that there were 2 succcessful matings that took place apart from each other. That being said, it was the undeveloped kit that was causing the delay. Because I just had this feeling that Noobie was overdued and most of the kits died because they were in the womb for too long. And the reason for the late kindling I thought may be attributed to "Mother Nature" waiting for that little last kit to finish its development.

Is that logical and could anyone shed some light as to why they died? They look so perfect and it still haunts me why they are born dead and week for the solid choc.

Thank you all once again for prayers and well wishes. Really appreciate it.

Fused


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 18, 2008)

Generally, Mother Nature doesn't wait for the last kit to develop. When the first one is ready to go, contractions start and they all go. Looking at the photo's. I'd say there was more than one breeding, possibly 3(especially that we know she was with the buck for a week. Could the previous owner have misjudged the week she was with the buck?). I would venture to guess that the first baby born was either the very large one on the left or the live baby. It may have been blocking the opening of the uterus and may have delayed the births. The less developed fetus' were probably further back in the horn.

The important thing is she has one viable kit to care for and she is doing well. Has her milk dropped? Is she nursing today? (After this kit is weaned, I wouldn't hesitate breeding her again if you want to.)


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 18, 2008)

BlueGiants,

Thank you so much for your insights. I strongly believe you are absolutely right.

I would not breed Noobie again that soon. I want her to recuperate first and get used to the environment here. I came to understand that does usually have kindling problems when switching barns let alone travelled acrossed the globe pregnant.

Both of them had just kindled before being bred again previously so I am definitely putting them on hold for another 2 - 3 months.

Noobie's vent is still quite damp and her bum is always lower than usual when she's taking a leak and that usually causes her fur to absorb the pee.

BTW, here's the picture of the kit today. I believe it has got a lot of milk:


----------



## Ivory (Apr 18, 2008)

What a pretty little kit! Beautiful little thing. I love the color, is that blue? Opal?

It looks like it's doing well! Keep us posted.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't tell if it is opal or blue untilit isa little older. 

To me, it almost looks like that little one died early. It stopped developing obviously. It seems as though it died in womb about a week before.

I think that baby is doing great! Good job Noobie.

Sharon


----------



## polly (Apr 18, 2008)

aw its doing well nice tubby tummy on it sounds like it hasa good mum. I have had does rear up one baby before just keep an eye out


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 18, 2008)

The mum is a broken choc while the dad is a solic choc. I was hoping that the little kit turns out to be solid choc or perhaps lilac. Any color for me will do for now because it is so precious. As long as it grows up healthy I would be super duper happy.

I am going to remove the kit from the cage in the morning and return it to mommy at night. She is having a super big tummy. Hope I am doing the right thing.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 19, 2008)

If both parents are chocolate all the babies have to be chocolate based so I would say the baby is indeed a Lilac. :biggrin2:What a lovely color.


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Just wanted to update more on the sole surviving kit. But I guess pictures would be more appropriate since I do not really have the right words to say:


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, the baby is really growing well! So chubby!

Make sure you update with lots of pictures everyday!

--Dawn


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Dawn,

I will post pictures of Little Hope regularly. A very special kit for me indeed.

thank u all for prayers. Really appreciate it.


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 20, 2008)

Wonderful to see the little one doing so well! Such a plump lil' belly! LOL! All that milk for one baby! He's going to be spoiled! Very happy for you!


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 20, 2008)

Dear All,

I am getting a little worried about Noobie. Since the little one is too plump, I started taking the entire nest box out every morning and return it to Noobie at night so to avoid over feeding.

Noobie pulls a lot of fur each time I put the nestbox back for her. By the rate it is going, I worry that she will be bald by the time little kit weans.

Is this normal behavior? How much fur pulling would be bad?

Fused


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 20, 2008)

It's a normal reaction. I have does that pull fur for a week to 10 days after kindling. Whatever she pulls will grow back in. What you are doing is excellent. Bring her the baby twice a day to nurse. Keeping the timing short will reduce the fur pulling. At this age, the baby can get all it needs in 5 minutes, especially since it's not fighting siblings to find a nipple.


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks BlueGiants for sharing your advice. This is the first time I am experiencing a doe pulling so much fur. I believe it is not an issue as the fur will definitely grow back.

Here are a couple of pictures of the kit today. I am wondering if kits have cradle cap like human babies. There is a little crusty dry skin on its back and head. Check this out:


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 23, 2008)

That is like dandruff, where it has more thicker hair coming it it's skin is shedding. All baby rabbits do this :biggrin2:

Soo cute! I currently have 2 little chocolate Holland babies. I call them my little Chocolate Drops!


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Guys & Gals,

Here's Little Hope at Day 9


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2008)

Aw....so cute. I love lilacs.....I can hardly wait for pics after the eyes open and we can see just what type of mischief the baby will get into...

:biggrin2:


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 26, 2008)

I am anxious too...Such a precious little thing for me. Made in US born in Malaysia lilac babe. I believe she is the first lilac HL here. Hope she makes it to adulthood. It is just so hard to be sure when it comes to bunnies.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this story with us. I've learned a lot in it! Little Hope is such a cutie, and I'll be thinking of her, Noobie, and you. I'm looking forward to seeing her grow up!

One comment--it might be good to put "Warning-graphic photos" on this because I wasn't prepared to see dead kits and it was a bit shocking. I'm a biologist, so it didn't really disturb me, but I can see how it would disturb some. Plus having the warning there makes you a bit more "prepared" to see stuff like that. I don't think it's wrong to put up pictures like that--it's really interesting to see how rabbit fetuses look and to speculate on what happened that led to her having this (mostly) unsuccessful litter, but not all of us are used to seeing stuff like that. Anyway, I'm glad you shared this story with us, got some good advice, and helped us all to learn a little about gestation and birthing in rabbits.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 26, 2008)

I believe there is a warning on the thread title? I think it's been there since the pictures where added. Just under the title, in the description.

--Dawn


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, sorry I didn't see it. When you click on a post from the main page the subtitles don't show up, so I didn't see it.


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 27, 2008)

TonyShuman,

I am sorry that the pictures got you a little disturbed. It was not my intention to scare anyone but at the same time I believe that it would be very educational and prepares any inspiring breeders to be preapared for such incidents.

I believe the warning has been in placed since the photos are posted.

Senior Members/Breeders,

Little Hope just has its eyes opened. The nest box is untouched for about 11 days now and I was wondering when would be the best time for me to clean it up. Anyone have any suggestions on the best time to clean up the nest box or removing it altogether? Since Little Hope is alone, I am a little worried if it gets a cold. Since the there is still a lot of fur in the nest box, cleaning it up would mean it will only have hay to keep warm. Anyone can suggest? I am tempted to clean it because I am also afraid that Little Hope may ingest some of its mummy's fur. Saw it munching on the fur today.

Please advice. Thank you all!

More photos for all to enjoy:


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 27, 2008)

I have had does use their nest boxes as litter boxes and I have had to clean the boxes every 2-3 days till the dayI takethem out. If she isn't pottying in it I wouldn't worry.

If there is bedding to absorb the pee from the baby you don't really have to clean it but if not the hair will get all nasty. What I advise is if you really want to clean it is to take the hair out, clean the box, put some type of absorbing bedding in, put lots of hay, make a pocket in the back of the box in the hay, put the baby in and then put the hair *on* the baby. If the hair is under the baby when it pees it will get stuck to it and get all nasty.

She is such a cutie! I just love the Lilac color and adding the pudgy look and lopped ears of the Holland makes it all the better :biggrin2:


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks a lot bunnybunbunb. really appreciate your great advice. I have cleaned up the nest box already because there are a lot of waste in it. I have given a lot of hay but wonder if the fur is neccessary since they are indoors and there is NO direct blow from a fan or anything like that. The weather here is rather hot at the moment.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 29, 2008)

It doesn't have to have to fur but I perfer babies to get fur in their nest till 2 weeks. If you want to take it out you can but I would put it in a baggy and keep it. I would also check the baby as much as possible because anything can cause a little air to blow such as someone walking past, momma jumping out, etc(also depending on the box) and once the baby looses it's body heat it isn't easy for it to get it back. The fur is very messy but needed at least till they have fur, even inhot weather


----------



## polly (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Fused brain my babies are a few days ahead of yours I think though they are in with their mama. Pretty much 3 days after opening eyes they have decided they don't want nest anymore and have decided that cuddling their mum is a much nicer option. mind you at this stage nethies are pretty well furred. So hopefully your little one will be fine in a day or 2 for you not to have to worry so much 

I love the pics of baby hope with eyes open it is doing so well


----------



## FusedBrain (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks polly & bunnybunbunb

Little Hope doesn't seemed to like the nest box much now. It is always getting out of the nest box to cuddle up with mummy. I'll leave the nest box in there for another few days and see what happens.

Meanwhile, here are some heart moving photos I have taken. Very evident Noobie is a great mommy:


----------



## FusedBrain (May 13, 2008)

Hi Guys!

It has been a while...

Little Hope has grown quite a bit.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 13, 2008)

what a beautiful bunny! i'm so glad that she made it through.


----------



## canela_2004 (May 13, 2008)

what a great mom and a beautiful baby.


----------



## bat42072 (May 13, 2008)

I am in love....:bunnyheart

hope is so pretty...I want...lol


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 13, 2008)

Hope is lovely...I'm so glad that she's done so well. Kudos to you and her mom...she's been well taken care of....


----------



## juliew19673 (May 13, 2008)

Oh I just love HOPE! Go Hope - Go!


----------



## FusedBrain (May 13, 2008)

Thanks guys/gals!

I am very sure that all the prayers helped. I am still keeping my fingers crossed because I always believe that a kit will only be stable after 8 weeks.

Just wanted to share her photos so that you guys are able to follow this wonderful story of Little Holly Hope.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 14, 2008)

Oh Hope is just precious! She's grown so much, and I'm so glad she survived.


----------



## MsBinky (May 14, 2008)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]That pic made me have all these fuzzy feelings and tears... It's too precious. May I have Noobie? What a special girl and so glad Lil Hope is doing so well.[/align]


----------



## trailsend (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of mama bunny and her baby - I'm so glad she made it... what a cutie. :inlove:


----------



## jcl_24 (May 17, 2008)

I wanted to say thankyou to you for sharing all of your story. The situation of the kindling must have been horrible, yet your sharing that will help to educate others.

Then there is Hope, physically and literally. Hearing how you and her bunny Mommy cared for her and seeing all her progress in the photos is wonderful. From small but alive, to plump bellied, to a little bigger, furrier, then eyes open, right up to the most recent photos. May nature and nurture lead Hope and her bunny mom from strength to strength. For you may there be respect, warm wishes and support when you need it. 

Jo xx


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2008)

AWWW, I looked at all the pictures from the one where she coudn't see and had no fur all the way to a beautiful young bunny - I also showed my mum and sister and the house was filled with AHHHH's and AWWW's, She is such a cutie, I don't know if this question has alreayd been asked but are you going to keep her?


----------



## FusedBrain (May 17, 2008)

jcl_24, BabyBunnies & Everyone,

Thanks for the well wishes. I believe the prayers of everyone here has helped me through a lot. You guys has been such great companions never fail in answering my every doubtful moments. I do not think I'll ever start/persevere in this wonderful hobby if it wasn't for you guys. With those prompt feedback on every question that I post I am able to learn so much.

I am not sure if I am allowed to do this but just want to share my personal blog on my rabbits with everyone here. Little Hope is now known as Holly Hope. I blog about her progress and includes photo over at http://truluvrabbitry.wordpress.com/.

Anyhow, here's photos of her at 30 days:












And YES, I am definitely keeping her. She is too precious!


----------



## SkyGal (May 17, 2008)

She is very cute! Have you named her yet?


----------



## PepnFluff (May 19, 2008)

Aww shes so gorgeous all fluffy and cute i think I may need to add her to my bunny nap list:biggrin2:

I believe her names Hope? Sorry if i'm wrong


----------



## FusedBrain (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, she is a Holland Lop so I named her Holly Hope. Holly being short of Holland. LOL.....


----------



## cheryl (May 19, 2008)

Aww i just love this picture...that is just so sweet.






I've enjoyed watching the little one grow up 

Cheryl


----------



## Mikoli (May 23, 2008)

*FusedBrain wrote: *


> And YES, I am definitely keeping her. She is too precious!


Oh no you're not! She's mine! 

Hope is the most gorgeous little bunny I have ever seen.


----------



## FusedBrain (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Little Hope is almost 8 weeks now and she's the sweetest thing. Just thought of dropping by to share these photos:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 8, 2008)

You should start a blog for her. I had such a hard time with the photos of the dead kits that I hadn't checked back! She's just precious!


----------



## FusedBrain (Jun 8, 2008)

Bo B Bunny,

I am so sorry the photos traumatized you. Should I just remove them?

I don't mean to make nasty impression.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't see how the photos are tramitizing but I guess I have seen worse. Just had a litter yesterday and the mom didn't clean 2, they was still in fetal position in their sacks.

She is SOOO cute! Typy looker too. I want her! Would do awesome things for my Chocolate prgram.


----------



## lilangelhotots (Jun 10, 2008)

She is growing up to be so gorgeous!! Iread your blog daily...Love it!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe how big she has gotten! 8 weeks already!! She is soooo cute! I love those pics of her cuddling with her mama.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 10, 2008)

Darling little lop. Great pictures. That is what I am going through right now- a singleton. LOL


----------



## FusedBrain (Jun 11, 2008)

lilangelhotots,
Thanks for visting my blog. I really appreciate your presence.

Dear all,
Little Hope wouldn't make if it wasn't for all your support and prayers. I feel so blessed to have known this great forum with super generous people. You guys are so ever ready to lend some great advice. I am truly in debt.


----------

